# Camera recommendation :)



## arian29 (Mar 8, 2015)

Please recommend a good camera for around 22000 or less . Hows the Nikon 1 J4 or the Sony HX 50V/60V. Couldnt find the Olympus PEN series anywhere on the net.. flipkart snapdeal etc..


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 8, 2015)

Sony HX60V is the best, if you need a bit compact camera for 20k. I recently suggested my dad to buy it n he's happy with the purchase.

Its only competitor is Panasonic TZ60, but its not available in India

Panasonic DMC-TZ60 vs Sony DSC-HX50V - Our Analysis


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 8, 2015)

Please fill the following before asking any query related to buying digital camera.

It'll help our member to respond better and quick.

What's your budget?

Camera type?
DSLR or Point and Shoot

Body Style?
Compact or Bridge (bulky)

How much zoom do you want/expect?

Do you care for manual exposure controls?

What will you be shooting with this camera?

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports?

Video?

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?

Any brand preference? Like/dislike

From where will you be buying?
Online/Local store

Any other features you need?
Viewfinder, Image stabilization, Continuous drive/burst mode, Wifi, External flash, mic jack, HDMI, Remote, GPS, Articulated screen, Weatherproof, Extra frills like Panorama, HDR etc, battery type...

Anything else you would like to tell us?


----------



## arian29 (Mar 8, 2015)

Info Info Info 

What's your budget? _22000_

Camera type? _P&S_

Body Style? _Prefer Compact_

How much zoom do you want/expect? _Not a main criteria_

Do you care for manual exposure controls? _Would be good to have._

What will you be shooting with this camera? _People... Kids etc.. for family trips _

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports? _Mostly Outdoors_

Video? _Optional_

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind? _Preferring the Micro 4/3 or similar cos of its good sensor._

Any brand preference? _Any_

From where will you be buying? _Online preferred_

Any other features you need? _The more the better.. hehe _

Anything else you would like to tell us? _Main criteria would be picture quality as i would be taking out prints.._


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 8, 2015)

do you really feel nikon J4 is compact ...cause its not pocketable ..but if its ok for you then I will go for that
Other P&S you mentioned are just superzooms ...what I feel is there is really no need of zoom if you are not shooting birds...5x optical zoom seems enough for everything else.


----------



## arian29 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey sujoy.. how are you.. hows your photography going .
I would personally prefer the Olympus PEN (E-P3 or E-PM3) series... but somehow its not available anywhere..  not even with olympus distributors at Palika (they have the OMD though..)
Also hows the Panasonic GF range..

- - - Updated - - -

Ok..  Am down to two cameras..  Pls suggest the Nikon P7800 or Nikon 1 J4..


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 9, 2015)

Arian...I am fine...photography is not going great..but trying to start again 

Wow I liked Nikon P7800 with 7x zoom f2-4 lens ....its small and no tension of fungus ...and as I am using S90 with same 1/1.7" sensor I think its great for day to day shots ...but if you need all those creative background blurring then I wont give u enough.

- - - Updated - - -

if interested in used- WTS Olympus PEN E-P3 camera, VF-3 viewfinder and accessories


----------



## $hadow (Mar 9, 2015)

Nikon D3200 was being sold for around 23k if you are interested in DSLR.


----------



## nac (Mar 9, 2015)

Nikon 1 series won't be compact when you slap one of your Nikkor lenses. Do you see a point in having both Nikon DSLR and CSC? Sujoy too was thinking about getting 1 series but end up buying advanced compact. Take time and decide.

RX100 is not far away from your budget. See if you like it. After seeing S110's (amazon dot com) price, 22k for 1/1.7" sensor camera seems too expensive.


----------



## arian29 (Mar 9, 2015)

RX100 at around 27K+ is a bit out of my budget... Thinking about the 7800.. Where are the 4/3rds.. Panasonic Olympus etc.. none seem to be available.. 
My main requirement is quality as ill be taking out medium size prints...


----------



## nac (Mar 9, 2015)

Yeah, depends on source price differs. Ebay sells for 25k and paytm has cashback offer but with some conditions.

I haven't seen many Panasonic M43 in Indian market. The one that are available always way too expensive.

And Oly haven't announced any Pen mini in 2+ yrs.


----------



## arian29 (Mar 9, 2015)

Ok.. so if keeping the size factor aside.. out of these 3 what would you recommend ?
Nikon 1 J4 OR Sony RX100 OR Nikon P7800


----------



## nac (Mar 10, 2015)

arian29 said:


> Ok.. so if keeping the size factor aside.. out of these 3 what would you recommend ?
> Nikon 1 J4 OR Sony RX100 OR Nikon P7800


You're better judge here...

You have D3100, right? If yes, I don't know what kinda versatility or advantage you would get from Nikon 1 series which you don't get from D3100. I wouldn't have two different system, but that just me. You take time and decide.

Between RX100 and P7800
You emphasized on "picture quality", so *RX100 handsdown*. But that doesn't mean you shouldn't consider P7800, if your priorities justifies it, you can very well opt for P7800.
RX100 has faster lens, but P7800 have better focal range.
Though P7800's VF is not good, it has it. Something is better than nothing, right? And it also have hot shoe, better screen.
P7800's slow performance should be a deal breaker.

Look close on what you can't get from P7800 first, if you think you can live with that, go for it.


----------



## arian29 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hmm.. Guess ill get the RX100.. will contact ebay seller to conform if it is original box packed with all accessories. Long time back i had ordered the L110 but when i got it the accessories were face.. some other data cable and fake strap.. So am a bit uncertain about ebay sellers. btw i have the D7000


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 10, 2015)

you already have D3100 ?? then seriously drop Nikon J4 from the list ...

If compact is the reason you want a cam then get RX100 ...its pic quality is still the best ...and video quality superb 

P7800 I suggested compared to J4 ...I would prefer RX100 anyday

----------------------------------------------------------------

just read your update  u have D7000 ..then u r in same situation as I was last month ...get RX100


----------



## arian29 (Mar 11, 2015)

RX100 it is ... Thanks guys.. 

- - - Updated - - -

Ordered on ebay.. hope i get it by this weekend


----------



## nac (Mar 11, 2015)

Congrats. So we can expect some photographs this weekend 

You never had D3100 or upgraded to D7000?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 12, 2015)

Congo on RX100 man.


----------



## arian29 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thx ... [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] i had the D3100 like 3 years back.. upgraded to D7000 then


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 12, 2015)

wow soo many guys with RX100...Now I would suggest posting name of cam when posting pics on photography thread ..


----------



## nac (Mar 13, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> wow soo many guys with RX100...Now I would suggest posting name of cam when posting pics on photography thread ..


We yet to see photographs from RX100 owners, right? I don't know what they are doing, probably keeping them to sell somewhere


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 13, 2015)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] I really want to see some portraits and landscapes by RX100 ...

I am almost completely satisfied with my D7000+S90 combination ...Now for me RX100 is not needed as such


----------



## nac (Mar 13, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> @nac  I really want to see some portraits and landscapes by RX100 ...


If they are students, we have to wait till their exams are over...


sujoyp said:


> Now for me RX100 is not needed as such


Yeah, I can see that


----------



## arian29 (Mar 13, 2015)

Here it is..
*i62.tinypic.com/vnlers.jpg

*i60.tinypic.com/4rt1mv.jpg

Ill post the landscapes n portraits this may.. going to manali for my honeymoon .


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## arian29 (Mar 13, 2015)

With an all aluminum body... this is a very slippery camera.. was almost about to fall out of my hands. Sadly i can't find anyone selling the Sony AGR1 Hand Grip.. or anything similar to it..


----------



## arian29 (Mar 18, 2015)

Ok.. so here are few pics.. Am getting around 300 shots per charge shooting in raw (ARW) format. Took them in the auto mode... Will go for the manual this weekend .

The plane taking off from Delhi airport.
*i60.tinypic.com/2usuzdd.jpg
The plane @100% zoom and 100% crop
*i58.tinypic.com/t8n8mg.jpg

Some other random pics..
*i58.tinypic.com/2hdy9lu.jpg
*i60.tinypic.com/2w5li6u.jpg
*i57.tinypic.com/suu4ux.jpg

- - - Updated - - -
   [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]   [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] landscape seems average in auto mode


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 18, 2015)

I think the 1st random shot is good for a landscape


----------



## nac (Mar 18, 2015)

arian29 said:


> @sujoyp     @nac  landscape seems average in auto mode


Given the subject, I would say it has done a decent job. Keeping everything same except auto mode, manual wouldn't have made them impressive, I guess. What do you think? Manual would have made them lot different?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 19, 2015)

nac may be hdr mode would have made difference...else its descent ....plane shot was not good...the cam is not ment for that anyways


----------



## nac (Mar 19, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> nac may be hdr mode would have made difference...else its descent ....plane shot was not good...the cam is not ment for that anyways


Yeah, but the same can be done in post with lot more control over things... I mean the point is, it's not average. It's decent enough for an auto mode shot.


----------



## arian29 (Mar 21, 2015)

Just ordered the PIXI stand for the RX100.. 
Now am looking for a bag that could hold the camera + a battery + memory card.. Sadly am not able to find any..


----------



## arian29 (Mar 23, 2015)

Have ordered two prints in different sizes.. just to check the quality..


----------



## nac (Mar 23, 2015)

arian29 said:


> Just ordered the PIXI stand for the RX100..
> Now am looking for a bag that could hold the camera + a battery + memory card.. Sadly am not able to find any..


Wow!!! That's a lot of money...


----------



## arian29 (Mar 23, 2015)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] lol.. bonus aane wala hai


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 23, 2015)

arian that pixi stand looks superb...and definitely good build quality .

BTW r u from capgemini...as we are getting bonus in april month salary


----------



## arian29 (Mar 27, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> arian that pixi stand looks superb...and definitely good build quality .
> 
> BTW r u from capgemini...as we are getting bonus in april month salary



Yup the PIXI is awsome.. very good built quality.. all metal.. Am with genpact.. 
Also the prints have arrived and am happy with the quality ..


----------

